# Über Remote Desktop PC-Spiele auf Tablets zocken



## Nope81 (20. Oktober 2011)

*Über Remote Desktop PC-Spiele auf Tablets zocken*

Ich überlege mir ein Tablet zuzulegen, entweder Acer Iconia A500 oder Asus EeePad. Allerdings wäre eine Aufgabe des Geräts mich von der Wohnzimmercouch mit meinem PC zu verbinden, um langwierige Berechnungen zu überwachen, aber auch mal etwas zu zocken, ich denke da an Fussballmanager, Shogun oder PES.
Nun ist die Frage in wieweit so etwas möglich ist.

Asus hat sogar ein eigtenes Programm dafür: ASUS Eee Pad PC Suite. Angeblich kann man voll auf den PC zugreifen, aber da bleibt ja immernoch die Frage des Handlings. Ersetzt der Touchscreen auch beim FM2012 die Maus vollwertig? Und funktionieren auch Strategiespiele mit dieser Ersatzsteuerung?

Beim Acer-Pad ist ein USB-Anschluss dran, kann man da einfach ein Gamepad anschließen um damit den PC fernzusteuern? Man könnte so das Pad per HDMI an den Fernseher anschließen und PES auf Riesenscreen zocken.
Acer hat aber keine eigene Software, kann Teamviewer das leisten? 

Hat jemand das schonmal ausprobiert und kann ein paar Bewertungen abgeben?


----------



## quaaaaaak (20. Oktober 2011)

Also, fernsteuern und überwachen kannst du deinen pc auf jedenfall über teamviewer, das geht. spielen geht aber soweit ich weiß mit teamviewer nicht, vll gibts da ein anderes programm ich hab da gerade keins zur hand, aber ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass das wirklich spaß macht


----------



## th_h_hexley (20. Oktober 2011)

Du kannst es probieren, aber ich nicht davon aus dass es funktioniert. Ich nutze selbst mein iPad, um auf meine Rechner zu zugreifen.
Das Hauptproblem dürfte die spürbare Verzögerung beim Bildaufbau sein, was die Steuerung für alles was nicht rundenbasiert ist unmöglich macht und bei rundenbasierten Spielen selbst extrem frustrierend wird.
Wie die Maussteuerung emuliert wird, hängt vom Programm ab das du nutzt.


----------



## shirib (20. Oktober 2011)

Nope81 schrieb:


> Ich überlege mir ein Tablet zuzulegen, entweder Acer Iconia A500 oder Asus EeePad. Allerdings wäre eine Aufgabe des Geräts mich von der Wohnzimmercouch mit meinem PC zu verbinden, um langwierige Berechnungen zu überwachen, aber auch mal etwas zu zocken, ich denke da an Fussballmanager, Shogun oder PES.
> Nun ist die Frage in wieweit so etwas möglich ist.
> 
> Asus hat sogar ein eigtenes Programm dafür: ASUS Eee Pad PC Suite. Angeblich kann man voll auf den PC zugreifen, aber da bleibt ja immernoch die Frage des Handlings. Ersetzt der Touchscreen auch beim FM2012 die Maus vollwertig? Und funktionieren auch Strategiespiele mit dieser Ersatzsteuerung?
> ...


 Die Idee ist zwar nicht schlecht, aber umzusetzen ist das nicht. Je nach Netzwerkverbindung ist die Bildschirmaktualisierung zeitverzögert, von kaum wahrnehmbar bis extrem. Spielen kannst du über so etwas nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2011)

Ja, für Spielen kann ich mir das nicht wirklich gut vorstellen - so was wie Fußballmanager geht vielleicht noch, wenn Du da nicht im 3D-Modus spielst. PES ginge theoretisch, wenn Du ein Kabelloses Pad am PC angeschlossen hast, dessen Reichweite bis zum PC geht - aber in der Praxis hast Du dann trotzdem das Problem der Verzögerung durch die Übertragung vom PC zum Tablet. Und bei so was wie Shogun dürfte es schwer werden, auch die ganzen Tastaturbefehle zu "simulieren"


----------



## Nope81 (20. Oktober 2011)

Eigentlich wäre Fussballmanager auch das Einzige, was wirklich Sinn ergeben würde, beim Fernsehen nebenher gespielt. Für actionreichere Spiele kann man ja auch nach nebenan gehn und sich an den PC setzen.

Die Verzögerung beim Bildaufbau... hat die nur mit der Verbindung zu tun? Da sollte ein schnelles WLAN ja eine Internetverbindung schlagen, für die Teamviewer ja gemacht ist.
Und das Asus-eigene Programm sieht nochmehr dazu aus um für kurze Distanz ausgelegt zu sein.

Was gibt es noch für Programme für den Zweck?
Erkennen Tablets USB-Eingabegeräte an, auch Tastaturen und Gamepads?


----------



## th_h_hexley (20. Oktober 2011)

Nope81 schrieb:


> Die Verzögerung beim Bildaufbau... hat die nur mit der Verbindung zu tun? Da sollte ein schnelles WLAN ja eine Internetverbindung schlagen, für die Teamviewer ja gemacht ist.
> Und das Asus-eigene Programm sieht nochmehr dazu aus um für kurze Distanz ausgelegt zu sein.



Die Verzögerung hängt in erster Linie von der Verbindung ab, aber die Qualität der Software spielt auch eine Rolle.



> Erkennen Tablets USB-Eingabegeräte an, auch Tastaturen und Gamepads?


Tastaturen sollten kein Problem sein. Gamepads halte ich für eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2011)

Erkennen denn die remoteten PCs die Tastaturbefehle des steuernden PCs? ^^  Also, wenn man mit ner USB-Tastatur zB STRG+2 bei Shogun drückt, um die markierten Einheiten später per Druck auf "2" erneut aufzurufen: wird der Befehl STR+2 dann auch an den zu steuernden PC gesendet, bzw. was ist, wenn dieser Befehl sich wiederum mit einem Befehl der Remote-Software in die Quere kommt? ^^


----------

